# Day Pass for Hotel Swimming Pool, etc



## crossy1982 (May 1, 2009)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of the best hotel that you can go to just for the day (visitors/Day Pass) and use their swimming pool facilities and what the prices are? It's getting a bit hot for the beach and my apartments do not have access to a swimming pool.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Just walk in to Grand Hyatt and use everything for free, i do it every weekend....


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

haha marc.. i will keep that in mind


----------

